# A dragon needs horns



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 2, 2012)

So, while I know there are lots of places that sell ears (whether mounted on a headband or something like that), I've had markedly less luck finding places that sell horns.  I know I need to get a tail, and I've found places that do great dragon tails.  However, the horns continue to elude me.  Do you have any suggestions for cool looking, dragon-like horns, and how they put them on your head?


----------



## mirepoix (Jul 2, 2012)

www.monoyasha.com sells a few varieties of horns.  There's also http://missmonster.myshopify.com/. Those are the only ones I can think of personally, but others may be able to chime in with more.

You could do what I'm doing and make horns yourself!    (To be honest it's been a pain in the rear and I've spent more money on casting materials than I could have if I just bought 'em, but hey, it's my own custom shape!)


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Jul 3, 2012)

These three might have something of use to you:


http://www.etsy.com/shop/noxhyde

http://www.etsy.com/shop/celticwhim

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Atma


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> www.monoyasha.com sells a few varieties of horns.  There's also http://missmonster.myshopify.com/. Those are the only ones I can think of personally, but others may be able to chime in with more.
> 
> You could do what I'm doing and make horns yourself!    (To be honest it's been a pain in the rear and I've spent more money on casting materials than I could have if I just bought 'em, but hey, it's my own custom shape!)



Miss monster's horns are barretes...they will not be big enough for antlers. Monoyasha has a variety of them in different sizes.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, about the standalone horns.  How do you wear them?  Like, do you glue them to your head?  Or do you mount them on a headband?  Or... what?


----------



## Kota-cub (Jul 8, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Okay, about the standalone horns.  How do you wear them?  Like, do you glue them to your head?  Or do you mount them on a headband?  Or... what?



Ooh, horns are something I know a few things about. Homestuck cosplaying knowledge is useful for once~

 It really depends on the size and weight of the horns. If they're fairly small and lightweight, they can be easily held up with barrettes or attached to a headband. 
If the horns are a bit larger, they may need to be screwed through a headband to keep them stable.

If you happen to be wearing a wig with said horns, you can wire the horns to the wig or attach screws to the headband and poke them through the wig before screwing the horns in. Keeps them very stable ^^

I've also used rare earth magnets to keep a very large set of horns (14 inches tall, fairly thick) standing upright through a wig, but the method is a bit tedious. I'd only attempt it if you really need to be able to remove the horns fast and easily.

If you'd like some guides to making your own horns, I can link you to some c: They can be made fairly cheaply, and would probably be under $10 to do yourself, depending on the method you choose


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 8, 2012)

I have zero craftsman skills.  So, get a headband and try to screw them in?  But what if they are at an odd angle for that?  Like, my fursona has horns that come back from just above the forehead.  Isn't that a weird spot for a headband?


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Jul 9, 2012)

It also occurred to me, depending on what you want, that as well as headband and hairpin-based horns, there are also latex prosthesis horns that you can get from a lot of costume or LARP sites. A lot of people use them for satyr, demon or dragon-man  characters. 

http://www.northfur.ca/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=83_101&sort=20a&page=1
Northfur has a big selection, from little ones to great big ones.

I've used latex prosthetics in the past (goblin ears for one costume, and a rat snout for another) and they are reasonably durable and comfortable to wear. I believe Northfur  also offer cold foam Latex options on most of their work, which are durable enough to be applied to a mask or put on a headband, while the slush cast and hot foam latex are more of applying directly to the skin and sticking on with spirit gum or liquid latex.  It's another option anyway.   Obviously if you have a latex allergy then you'd want to avoid this like the plague of course.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Back from just above the forehead would, in theory, mean that the headband goes in the normal spot, but you would angle the base of the horns so that they go backwards and up at a shallow angle, rather than perpendicular to the headband. If you're aiming more from the crown of the head, that would be trickier. 
Have you considered wearing a hat and poking the horns through it? Seems like you could get whatever angle you please that way. It wouldn't have the same visual effect, but it might be easier to get looking the way you want first time around.

Also, here's a tutorial that might be handy, if you decide you want to try making you own: http://ronnienotthebear.tumblr.com/post/9262888053/another-troll-horn-tutorial-picture-obese 
Paperclay is a pretty awesome material in that it's lightweight like paper mache, but it molds like clay and can be sanded and painted. I made myself a set of gloves with paperclay claws, and they've proven pretty durable so far.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 10, 2012)

All right, that all sounds good.  I'm not sure if there was a place mentioned previously that did this, but are there people that do custom horns?  The horns I want are a bit different.


----------

